# I need a new drill press... any opinions on floor stand models?



## Trob115 (Apr 11, 2021)

I prefer to keep it under $500. I realize this isn't going to buy me something with all of the bells and whistles, but I just need something to help me drill precise, repeatable holes in my pot call blanks. 

I've looked at Shop Fox , General, Grizzly, and central machinery( harbor freight).


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm in the market also. Wen seems to get good ratings. Home depot sells them. I'm not in a rush and have been watching for sales.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 11, 2021)

In that price range I would look at the grizzly models. At least you can get parts for them if need be. I have a 17" model that I have relegated to the metal shop because I found I just didnt use it enough in the wood shop. But it has held up well for many years. A good variable speed bench top seems to work for me in my wood shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a Harbor Frieght, that serves me very well, used it for 15 years and all I have had to do is replace the belts.  I have the bench top model, but it also come in a floor model. Has rack and pinion table raising, which you will appreciate....









13 in. 16 Speed Drill Press


Amazing deals on this 13In 16 Speed Drill Press at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> I have a Harbor Frieght, that serves me very well, used it for 15 years and all I have had to do is replace the belts. I have the bench top model, but it also come in a floor model. Has rack and pinion table raising, which you will appreciate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at those in the store last week. They sure look like a lot of tool for the money.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2021)

If you do look at them in person, check the quill runout. Some may have more or less than others. You want less.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 11, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> I'm in the market also. Wen seems to get good ratings. Home depot sells them. I'm not in a rush and have been watching for sales.


Watch the return springs on the wen floor model. A buddy has one that he uses mainly to drill crochet hook handles. He told me the return springs were lasting about 2 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 12, 2021)

Big fan of Grizzly/Shop Fox. I have been eyeing this one: https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-14-heavy-duty-floor-drill-press/g7944

I have a small bench top Central Machinery and I am not a fan. Bought it years ago when I didn't have to money to buy a better one. The spindle has a slight wiggle to it that is amplified as soon as it is turned on. Really limits my accuracy. That being said...I haven't replaced it since I don't need a high level of accuracy with the type work I have used it for. As I am getting into a bit larger scale items that require more precision, I am looking into an upgrade. 
As with any Harbor Freight tools, sometimes you get lucky. They work great and you laugh at anyone buying a more expensive machine, but then you also get some that have to be replaced within a week of using it. If you have the patience to return one or two, it may be worth messing with them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2021)

Mine is the grizzly G7947 17" drill press. It is now the G7948 and has an improved depth stop. It's a 12 speed like the others. Its an all cast iron machine, very heavy and stable. And the prices make them very appealing. It has been trouble free. Other than needing a new set of belts, which is common on any belt drive machine, it has worked without a hiccup. It's getting a little vibration now so I know it's due for another set of belts. It has a rack and pinion table height adjustment and the table swivels and tilts to many positions. For a machine in its price range that didn't cost $2,000 like a powermatic, etc, it has worked as it should. I've never checked the spindle run out but I also haven't had a reason too. It drills accurate holes in metal and wood. I think a comparable machine to mine today is in the $700 ish price range. But Grizzly offers many sizes of drill presses and is the drill press kings like they are with their band saws. I'm sure they would have one in your price range and it would be a far better machine than a harbor freight. I have no reservations recommending one of their drill presses after having mine for so many years, I think I've had it for 15 years plus. It's lasted longer than my marriage, lol, and caused me far less grief.
And as far as harbor freight goes I just don't know anything about their drill presses. Some of their tools are great and some your better off buying another brand. I have a rule when I buy anything that plugs in from harbor freight, always purchase the extended over the counter exchange warranty. Some things I purchase from hf I know are going to be throw aways, some things are good machinery and some not so much.
But for a drill press I would look at grizzly before hf. The big difference is in where they are made, mainland China or Taiwan. Taiwan is a better machinery manufacturer most of the time. Not sure where Grizzly's drill presses are made but they are a great bang for the buck.$$

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 12, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> Big fan of Grizzly/Shop Fox. I have been eyeing this one: https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-14-heavy-duty-floor-drill-press/g7944
> 
> I have a small bench top Central Machinery and I am not a fan. Bought it years ago when I didn't have to money to buy a better one. The spindle has a slight wiggle to it that is amplified as soon as it is turned on. Really limits my accuracy. That being said...I haven't replaced it since I don't need a high level of accuracy with the type work I have used it for. As I am getting into a bit larger scale items that require more precision, I am looking into an upgrade.
> As with any Harbor Freight tools, sometimes you get lucky. They work great and you laugh at anyone buying a more expensive machine, but then you also get some that have to be replaced within a week of using it. If you have the patience to return one or two, it may be worth messing with them.


That's the exact one I've been eyeing too. I think I've about narrowed down my options to just that one. I already have a grizzly bandsaw and am a big fan of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hilltopper46 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm not real happy with my Harbor Freight DP for a reason I haven't seen mentioned yet - the table is cast aluminum and the clamp handle takes several (more than one) turns to tighten it around the post with a considerable amount of bending. I am afraid the table is going to break after some amount of use.

(Edited to add) - I don't care for the chuck that came with it as well - it's hard to describe, but when tightening the chuck it goes from loose to tight with very little range where the resistance to turning increases - either feels loose, or tight, with nothing in between. I ended up replacing the chuch with a South Bend from Grizzly that I ended up getting for free (but that's another story).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a Harbor Freight bench top model 813B. It has worked fine for everything I've done so far. It's belt driven with several pulley sizes to change RPM's, although I haven't changed mine from the factory setting. Mine probably doesn't see as much work as most of yours do. I don't know that it's the most accurate drill press - I feel a little wobble in the shaft. The one thing I have found that is more an irritant than a problem is the threaded shaft that has the drill stops comes loose. It is threaded into a casting and has a small nut on the bottom to keep it tight. Sometimes when I turn the drill stop nuts, the entire threaded shaft turns and loosens. It's a simple matter to get a little open wrench and tighten it back up but like I said, an irritant.





The table on mine is solid, tightens with a quarter turn of the clamp screw. I do check the squareness of it whenever I move it though. I have not made a larger table with a fence which would be a good project one of these days. One other limitation I've found with this one is the clearance between the drill and the support shaft in the back. If I need to drill a hole more than 5 inches from the edge of a board it won't fit in the drill press.


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 13, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I have a Harbor Freight bench top model 813B. It has worked fine for everything I've done so far. It's belt driven with several pulley sizes to change RPM's, although I haven't changed mine from the factory setting. Mine probably doesn't see as much work as most of yours do. I don't know that it's the most accurate drill press - I feel a little wobble in the shaft. The one thing I have found that is more an irritant than a problem is the threaded shaft that has the drill stops comes loose. It is threaded into a casting and has a small nut on the bottom to keep it tight. Sometimes when I turn the drill stop nuts, the entire threaded shaft turns and loosens. It's a simple matter to get a little open wrench and tighten it back up but like I said, an irritant.
> 
> View attachment 207061
> 
> The table on mine is solid, tightens with a quarter turn of the clamp screw. I do check the squareness of it whenever I move it though. I have not made a larger table with a fence which would be a good project one of these days.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2021)

Did you pull the trigger on a new drill press? Chuck


----------



## phinds (Jul 28, 2021)

I had a Harbor Freight floor model that I used for well over 30 years but it was getting old and rusty and I had managed to ruin the rack so in a recent shop upgrade I replaced it w/ this

https://www.harborfreight.com/16-speed-floor-drill-press-43389.html




AND ... I added an aftermarket laser center finder which I like:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAT54TX?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 28, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Did you pull the trigger on a new drill press? Chuck


I haven't just yet. I am waiting on my birthday for a gift to myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 28, 2021)

Is used an option? I picked up an old Sears model a couple years ago. It needed some tlc but it’s built like a tank…and almost as heavy. Lol. I’m just not a harbor freight guy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Is used an option? I picked up an old Sears model a couple years ago. It needed some tlc but it’s built like a tank…and almost as heavy. Lol. I’m just not a harbor freight guy. Just my opinion.


Yeah of course. I've been looking for used too, but just haven't seen anything worthwhile that is close enough for me to go pick up. I would honestly prefer a good heavy duty used one, but haven't seen anything within a 4 hour drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Yeah of course. I've been looking for used too, but just haven't seen anything worthwhile that is close enough for me to go pick up. I would honestly prefer a good heavy duty used one, but haven't seen anything within a 4 hour drive.


Don't be a wuss, I drove from Michigan to Texas and back on a weekend to pick up a drill press, lol. Ok actually it was also to meet a bunch of the Texans and swap wood and tell stories and lies and such. But a bad a$$ drill pres did come home with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 28, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Don't be a wuss, I drove from Michigan to Texas and back on a weekend to pick up a drill press, lol. Ok actually it was also to meet a bunch of the Texans and swap wood and tell stories and lies and such. But a bad a$$ drill pres did come home with me.


 I would be divorced if I left my wife by herself with our two babies for an extended period of time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115 (Feb 6, 2022)

Finally got this bad boy assembled. I have been impressed so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2022)

I have an older version of that. It's now in the metal shop. It's been a workhorse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2022)

Trob115 said:


> Finally got this bad boy assembled. I have been impressed so far.
> View attachment 222327


Congrats! Always great to get a new piece of equipment! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

